# DIY: Project Funnel (Funnel cold air in to your engene bay in 20 minutes and $11 dollars)



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

This is how its going to look:



















process may vary due to different bumper and some plastics previously removed.

Tools needed: Grinder, pliers, flat screw driver

Material needed: 1 4" metal cutoff disc to fit your grinder, one standard piece of heating pipe, one hose clamp to fit the diameter of the pipe. (home depot, Lowes.)

1. lift the car and turn the wheel far left









2. unscrew front side of the wheel well plastic and tuck it back. (Dont have to remove the whole wheel well plastic.









3. Pop the hood and remove the old air funnel which is held by one 10mm nut.









4. bend back the metal around the old funnel to make a bigger pass through. (a pair of pliers) Also bend up the bottom part of some metal where the old funnel was held by.









5. Grind out some metal from the fender bracket to make room for the pipe (leaving the mounting piece for the fender well plastic) Be careful not to hit the intercooler with the cutting disc. Cut in as far as the 4" grinding disc will go and cut it out. than do it one more time and that will be enough. (this doesn't hurt anything. the bracket will still do its job.)


















6. (This step you dont have to do if you dont want to but I would. you can just run a pipe through and press it in bending it to fit or cut out some plastic for more air flow.)
--pull the pipe through the access space to the engine bay, 









-- And cut out the plastic that feels like it might be in the way== 









Or like I said just squeeze the plastic pressing the wheel well plastic in until you can screw the plastic back on.

7. stretch the funnel out under the SMI intercooler to the side grill and mount it to side of plastic guard with a clamp. (if you have a factory bumper I would just connect it to the bottom of the bumper and squeeze it in to an oval shape to not block the intercooler air access) 









ALL DONE


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Check out this too:

http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/vtda_productio/fresh_air_feeds/


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Used the same dryer vent tube from Home Depot for the same thing back in 2001 on my first 1.8T GTI. The problem is the lack of lifespan of the tube, aka it gets holes in it quickly.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

DougLoBue said:


> Check out this too:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/vtda_productio/fresh_air_feeds/



yeah, He has a FMI so he has less worries. and his process will take over 4 hours if you know what you are doing. plus his material is heavier and more $. and the inlet looks a bit small. like 2 inches.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks cool. I'd like to see it attached to a velocity stack on the end of the filter. I bet you could actually pull cold air in.


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*cold air*

i just got some tubing similar to that, want to get more colder air to my modshack intake, the dual intercoolers make it a pain, i loved my carbino on my 01 jetta, filter down in the wheelwell, maybe a frontmount in the future


----------

